# cascade?



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i was wondering if the steelhead have made it up this far yet?


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

yea that is true i was just wondering if anyone else fished there yet and have a report


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> i was wondering if the steelhead have made it up this far yet?


I think that's a very valid question to ask for that area (if he is referring to the Akron area Cascade on the Hoga) Catching a steelie down there is tough since there aren't a lot that make it that far and there is a lot of water to cover. It's almost like finding a needle in a haystack down there. Now if he asked if there are steelies in the Grand, that might be a more obvious question. Personally, I have been working a lot of hours and taking care of a new baby so the last thing I would want to do is spend a whole day fishing somewhere if there aren't any fish.


----------



## Larz979 (Sep 20, 2008)

I think he is talking about cascade park in elyria. Im thinking this rain will help. Maybe Ill give it a try some time next week.

Josh


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Being that he's from Elyria, I'm assuming that he's referring to the Cascade area of the Black River.

The Black River has 2 things working against it right now for steelhead fishing...
1. It is a non-stocked stream, so it will never see as many steelies in it as any of the 5 stocked streams of OH. 
2. It is at the western end of Steelhead Alley where we generally don't see as many fish as further east. So far this season rivers west of Cleveland (Rocky, Black, Vermilion) have generally been very low and haven't gotten strong pushes of fish yet.
Look for this rain falling right now to finally jump start things here on the west side. Once the rivers drop back down and become fishable again all rivers of Steelhead Alley should have fish spread throughout their systems. There will be some steelies up to the Cascade area of the Black...just likely not as many as there would be on just about any river east of it.

John


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Asking if the fish are in at a certain spot is not doing your own legwork? Asking what specific holes to fish without ever exploring somewhere is not doing your own legwork. Here's the message I get from your post to fellow OGFers... please, do not ask how the fishing is you might get bashed for not doing your own legwork. From his previous posts I think he's also rather young, so let's lay off of him. We all don't have the luxury to fish every single day.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

ryosapien said:


> here's how you find out... put your waders on. get your rod out and go down there and try to catch some. amazingly effective


I guess people can't ask a question anymore? You must be ranked at the top of the steelheader list on OGF. If he/anyone asks a question again, do everyone a favor and keep your hands off the keyboard unless you actually feel like answering the question.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

ryosapien said:


> Yeah good point let someone else do the legwork you just reap the benifits.



Seriously...he didn't ask for any specifics- what's wrong with trying to save some time? I know I don't have any to spare.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

No reports of any steelhead at cascade in akron so far, 9 that i know of were caught last year from there. Area looks great, but the dam in richfield needs to come down for a better opportunity at one.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ryosapien said:


> here's how you find out... put your waders on. get your rod out and go down there and try to catch some. amazingly effective


Lay off! FWIW - KFM has been a member of the forum for quite a long time and has contributed a lot to this site.

KFM I thought you were moving?


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Whatever guys i just made an innocuous comment about how easy it is to find out if fish are there. espessially if you are local. i didn't attack anyone.relax I didn't intend to offend anyone. sorry kid


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Havent heard of any being caught up there in brecksville yet. I normally head down there in december when I dont have the time or dont want to make the 45minute trip. Ryo most of your posts are obnoxious IMO!!!!! The steelie threads are in hot water for a reason!!! Dont screw it up for everyone else chief!!!!!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

are you kidding ZT you are the king of sarcasm. look i truly am sorry i did not intend to upset anyone. i will censor myself more thoroughly. Didn't know there was a steelheader's list bass but no iwould not be at the top of it if fishing were a competive sport.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Give it up dude I dont even know what you were trying to say there chief. All I'm saying is relax....the kid asked a question and I know your answer clearly wasnt what he was looking for. Oh yeah that last sentence of yours is classic!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I would try after all this rain! this is the highest the rivers been so far this year! might bring in some steel!


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

ryosapien said:


> Yeah good point let someone else do the legwork you just reap the benifits.


I couldn't help but notice that you posted a report on the Chagrin on 11/14.
A good report. So isn't it hippocritical of you to bash someone for asking for the same information for a different location?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

And the lock comes on in 3...2...


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

LOL! Now that was funny!


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

thanks everyone i will try it after the rivers go down the only reason that i asked was because i got a job doing landscaping so i dont have much free time so thats the only reason that i asked i also need to change my username because i made the kidfishingmaster name when i was 14 and joined the site that was four years ago


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

No problem, junior.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> i also need to change my username because i made the kidfishingmaster name when i was 14 and joined the site that was four years ago


What are you going to change it to? dudefishingmaster?


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

im not sure yet is there a way to change it without starting over?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know. Send a PM to Misfit or brk_____ or one of the other mods.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

kfm, give me a call when you head down. I'd love to try down there. I usually only fish the Rock, but would love to stay close. 440-864-0912


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i will i am pretty new to steelhead fishing but i am willing to learn more


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

There are a few of us on the boards here that love fishing the black and are looking forward to this season and its steelhead possibilities. The fish are there, even though its at the far end of their usual range. I personally have not fished it for steel but plan on making this year my first. There are some good spots to try out and if you are interested, pm me, and Ill lead you in the right direction for getting started. 

Yanky


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

PM me with what you want your name to be. I can take care of it.

Jeff


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Help him change that junior member thing as well. I think he's earned a step up!

(Grant it, he's no flatulent entreprenuer, but....)

Also, if you want to try the walleye night bite, give me a shout.


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

yea i really want to try the night bite also now that im layed off im ready for some fishing


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm off this week, back next week for 3 days, off for turkey days, through the week of Dec. 1st. If the lake clears and calms, I'll be making runs in the evening. I'll keep you posted.


----------

